# Transfers and rumours 2019



## smutchin (25 Jul 2018)

I know the Tour is still on and the transfer window isn't open yet, but Lotto Soudal have gone early with this news...


View: https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/status/1020996988207235072


No news yet on where Greipel will end up next but Marcel Seiberg is on his way to Bahrain-Merida and speculation is that Greipel will follow him.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jul 2018)

Does not sound like a friendly exit at all.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Does not sound like a friendly exit at all.



It's a very 'diplomatic' statement. From what I can gather, the falling out is over the terms of his contract, which was due for renewal.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2018)

I don't suppose anyone is falling over themselves to throw barrowloads of dosh at Greipel, Cav or Kittel any more. 
Kittel's relative fall from top dog is the most surprising.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I don't suppose anyone is falling over themselves to throw barrowloads of dosh at Greipel, Cav or Kittel any more.
> Kittel's relative fall from top dog is the most surprising.


Greipel has done well to be competitive for so long but Cav's situation is more difficult. I've read in a few places that Katusha has big problems with rider cliques, egos and DS fallings out. Tony Martin also unhappy.

Here's one of the stories...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/marcel-kittel-im-100-percent-with-katusha-alpecin-in-2019/


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Kittel's relative fall from top dog is the most surprising.



He still has great hair though.

This year feels like a bit of a changing of the guard in the sprints. Groenewegen and Gaviria are unquestionably the fastest men in the peloton now.

Ally Hodge will be one to keep an eye on next season, though he might need to move teams to get his opportunities as he'll still be behind Gaviria and Viviani in the pecking order - can I start the rumour right now that he's off to Lotto Soudal to replace Greipel?


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

I don't think greipel will struggle to find a new team, as said kittel is the most surprising with his form /performance , I agree with @smutchin , it does feel a bit , out with the old , in with the new this season, just as it has happened many times before , there is always someone comes along to take your crown, its inevitable


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2018)

There's another young Colombian sprinter on the up too. Can't remember his name.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> There's another young Colombian sprinter on the up too. Can't remember his name.



Ally Hodge (aka Alvaro Hodeg)

Or is there another one?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ally Hodge (aka Alvaro Hodeg)


 I was just about to google Hodge!
...á la Alan Phillips...


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2018)

BMC is becoming CCC next season. GVA has signed a new contract. Guillaume Van Keirsbulck is joining him. 

Porte is off to Trek-Segafredo, which I think we all knew already. Rohan Dennis is joining Bahrain Merida, and Juergen Roelandts is going to Movistar. 

Rumour is that the sponsor wants to bring in Majka as GC man.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2018)

The cycling podcast said the Yates twins have extended at Michel ton Scott for another two years and that it's suspected G had already extended with Sly.


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> BMC is becoming CCC next season


CycleChat Cycling?


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> CycleChat Cycling?



Obviously the advertising is working out well for @Shaun


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> it's suspected G had already extended with Sly



ISTR hearing something earlier in the year that being allowed a tilt at the Tour was part of his conditions for extending his contract. If that's true, it has worked out rather nicely for all concerned.


----------



## roadrash (27 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> ISTR hearing something earlier in the year that being allowed a tilt at the Tour was part of his conditions for extending his contract. If that's true, it has worked out rather nicely for all concerned



I remember reading that but I cant remember where I read it


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> BMC is becoming CCC next season. GVA has signed a new contract. Guillaume Van Keirsbulck is joining him.
> 
> Porte is off to Trek-Segafredo, which I think we all knew already. Rohan Dennis is joining Bahrain Merida, and Juergen Roelandts is going to Movistar.
> 
> Rumour is that the sponsor wants to bring in Majka as GC man.



CCC is Polish, so that would make sense.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2018)

Landa wants to go back to Astana as sole leader, apparently. It's not as if anyone could foresee the too many chiefs scenario at Movistar


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> CCC is Polish, so that would make sense.


I wonder if Antunes would be involved - he's a good rider.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> I wonder if Antunes would be involved - he's a good rider.


I had to Google him. He was 4th in the GC of the Sibiu cycling tour!


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

I watched the Volta ao Algarve last year and Antunes came 5th overall, winning the final stage and looked very impressive, beating the likes of Roglic and Dan Martin.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2018)

Talking of promising young Polish riders, whatever happened to Leo König?

<googles>

Ah, turns out he’s Czech, not Polish, and he’s not that young any more either... Looking at his results, he seems to have had trouble finishing races this season, never mind winning them. Wonder what went wrong there...

ETA: long-term knee problems, apparently.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2018)

The other question is what’s going to happen to CCC-Sprandi-Polkowice? Will they be looking for a new headline sponsor now?


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

Has anyone heard of Cav going to Aqua Blue?

No, nor me...


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2018)




----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

Geraint has apparently just said on 5 Live that he might consider going elsewhere. But only to a team strong enough to support him properly.
My guess is that he'll stay though.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Geraint has apparently just said on 5 Live that he might consider going elsewhere. But only to a team strong enough to support him properly.
> My guess is that he'll stay though.



When he mentioned on the One Show that he hadn't signed a new contract yet, it was in response to a "What next?" type question, so he's definitely keeping his options open - but probably more for the purpose of getting a better deal out of Sky than because he genuinely wants to go elsewhere.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Such as where? There's only a fag paper between the top GC guys, the difference being the power of the Sky team who are unrivalled. His best chance is to stay with Sky and put a druidic curse on Froome.



I reckon Thomas is such a level-headed rider that he could use the Sky train to his advantage even if he weren't on the team, in the same way that Dumoulin did this year and Uran did last year.

The real question is whether he would be stronger than a fully fit Froome. He certainly benefitted from both Froome and Dumoulin having the Giro in their legs this year, plus Nibali and Uran crashing out early.

ETA: and Porte, of course!


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

Still, hard to imagine him riding for any other team...

Will BMC/CCC want a new GC man next season? Even if they do sign Majka, I don't see him as being a real contender.

With Landa on his way out, Quintana proving to be a busted flush and Valverde due to draw his pension, maybe Movistar could put in a bid?

UAE? A double-pronged attack of Thomas and Martin could be fun to watch.


----------



## roadrash (31 Jul 2018)

After giving this some thought , it is really hard to see where he fit in another team, I think he would need a team as strong as sky is , hence my thinking he will stay put. as far as , ive heard some folk say he only won coz froome was tired, Nibali and porte were out, well you can dissect almost anyones win and come up with stuff like that, it doesn't make it any less of a win , everyone left in it had the same race to do and he beat them.

As @smutchin said maybe Movistar , but Thomas would want a guarantee of being GC, not something Movistar are very good at if this years tour was anything to go by.

How about quickstep , a strong team by any means.

what does all this mean,..... well it probably means I don't know what im on about


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> And most exciting of all, Guillaume Martin has re-signed with Wanty Groupe Gobert
> 
> _ce sera avec le maillot @TeamWantyGobert : prolongation officialisée ce jour. Heureux de poursuivre l'aventure !_


It was nice to see him and his brothers (Dan and Tony), plus his half brothers, (Daniel Martinez and Paul Martens) all riding the tour.
I wonder if they've ever wanted to all ride for the same team?


----------



## rualexander (31 Jul 2018)

Would Geraint Thomas not be best to stay with Sky but go for the Giro and maybe La Vuelta next year and let Froome go for the Tour?
G is probably too old to win many more Tours de France or to get into the record books, so would it not be better to be a winner of the Tour, the Giro, and La Vuelta, than to win say two Tours de France?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> After giving this some thought , it is really hard to see where he fit in another team, I think he would need a team as strong as sky is , hence my thinking he will stay put. as far as , ive heard some folk say he only won coz froome was tired, Nibali and porte were out, well you can dissect almost anyones win and come up with stuff like that, it doesn't make it any less of a win , everyone left in it had the same race to do and he beat them.
> 
> As @smutchin said maybe Movistar , but Thomas would want a guarantee of being GC, not something Movistar are very good at if this years tour was anything to go by.
> 
> ...


I think QS would be an excellent choice


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2018)

I very much doubt hes going anywhere,id be suprised if it wasnt decided/sewn up before the Tour.All this positive press cant be doing Sky any harm,I get the feeling this is just what Sky needed ! Maybe Giro for G next year and Tour for Froome ?


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I think QS would be an excellent choice


And QS would give up stage hunting? 
There was a reason Dan Martin didn't hang around there long.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2018)

I also don't think Lefevere can manage a GC team


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Such as where? There's only a fag paper between the top GC guys, the difference being the power of the Sky team who are unrivalled. His best chance is to stay with Sky and put a druidic curse on Froome.



It'd be funny if he ended up as top dog at Astana and Landa ends up #2 again


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> id be suprised if it wasnt decided/sewn up before the Tour



He has actually stated twice in interviews in the last two days that he hasn't signed a new contract yet.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I think QS would be an excellent choice



Depends what his ambitions are. If he wants more Grand Tour wins, it would be a bad choice. If he wants to target a Monument, it would be the best possible choice.

I would love to see Thomas Riding alongside Terpstra, Gilbert, Stybar et al in Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> He has actually stated twice in interviews in the last two days that he hasn't signed a new contract yet.


I know he's said that...do I believe it ? He'll be staying I think


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Depends what his ambitions are. If he wants more Grand Tour wins, it would be a bad choice. If he wants to target a Monument, it would be the best possible choice.
> 
> I would love to see Thomas Riding alongside Terpstra, Gilbert, Stybar et al in Paris-Roubaix.


That's what I was thinking. But I also reckon if he went to QS that Sky might kack their pants at the unknown; I read somewhere within the past few days that QS had won just below 25% of GT stages in the past few (was it 5?) years, so maybe having a GT option might not be too ridonkulous an idea to back up the stage wins?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2018)

Michael Valgren is off to Dimension Data


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I think QS would be an excellent choice


Who out of Quickstep would give him any help in the mountains?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Who out of Quickstep would give him any help in the mountains?


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> View attachment 422394


| don't really see Alaphilippe as a workhorse


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

Greipel to Fortuneo is an odd move.
He won't be in many WT races


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Greipel to Fortuneo is an odd move.
> He won't be in many WT races


One place further down the field for Bouhanni


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Greipel to Fortuneo is an odd move.
> He won't be in many WT races


Was there not talk of Caleb Ewen going to Lotto ? Im sure Andre doesn't like playing second fiddle if so.


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> CCC have made Thomas an offer
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ccc-confirm-contract-offer-to-geraint-thomas-for-2019/



Interesting. Makes sense for them, but will it make sense for Thomas? They would need to sign a few domestiques for him as well. Who do they have at the moment? Caruso and Schar and not much else, by the look of it. Would GVA give up stage hunting to work for Thomas? Roche is probably past it. Frankiny looks promising but doesn't have much experience. 

I didn't realise the new CCC team is a merger - I guess that answers @brommers question about Antunes. He might be a useful domestique too but again doesn't have any experience at World Tour level.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I think QS would be an excellent choice


Rouleur also think so; maybe.

"How’s this for a silly season transfer suggestion: Geraint Thomas should move to Quick Step. 

We should point out that we have heard no rumours that this is likely, or that an offer has been made, and is purely wishful thinking on our part. But it would be good, wouldn’t it? 

With his Tour de France victory should come an unlocking of the next (and presumably last) few years of his career. Sure he could chase another Grand Tour, even another Grand Boucle, but lightening is unlikely to strike twice. With so few chances to do so left, Chris Froome is sure to have dibs on a fifth Tour to elevate him to legend status and will, unlike this year, throw everything at it. 

So Thomas would either be banking on getting his chance again, or have to settle for the Giro himself. We know how well that went last time. Besides, he’s never shown any particular interest in becoming a multiple Grand Tour winner. He’s got one now, proven he’s up there with the best. So what’s next? 

We know he can ride the cobbles with the best of them - he won the Junior Paris-Roubaix back in 2004 and always seems to enjoy the pavé - so why shouldn’t he make the jump to the number one Classics team around and try to bag a Monument as well? It’d be a risk, but it’d be an adventure too. Plus Bradley never managed it.

Thomas could stay where he is and name his price but Team Sky will never commit to the Classics in the way Quick Step do. On the other hand, the Belgian team don’t do leaders like the big money Brits. But give Geraint Thomas a guaranteed start at both Flanders and Roubaix and, with such a strong squad beside him, it’s easy to imagine him winning either one or the other. Although it’s been said that few riders who leave Team Sky go on to bigger things, even fewer who land at Quick Step fail to succeed. 

It would likely mean a pay cut but is he really that motivated by money? Brian Holm said last year Thomas is the one rider he’d love to sign. Have a word, Brian."


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2018)

Nooo not CCC , I cant be doing with the orange kit !


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> but lightening is unlikely to strike twice.


Is that racist, or just appalling spelling?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2018)

There's about as much chance of Thomas going to QS as there is of Marmy doing the LEL.


----------



## Bollo (9 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> There's about as much chance of Thomas going to QS as there is of Marmy doing the LEL.


Moscon to Dimension Data?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2018)

Bollo said:


> Moscon to Dimension Data?


Graveyard team!
Bouhanni could teach him a thing or two at Cofidis.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2018)

Anyone know when Ben Swift's contract is up? he has done very little since leaving Sky.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Anyone know when Ben Swift's contract is up? he has done very little since leaving Sky.



...which is ironic considering he left to get more opportunities to race for himself.

I interviewed him in August 2016, by which time he must have known that he was leaving Sky, but he didn't let on. The swine. That was a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2018)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ben...onths-of-his-career-behind-him/#disqus_thread
Was reading this recently,he's had some bad luck.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

Thomas is staying at sky..........he said an hour ago in his BBC interview that meetings have been had and will be all sorted very soon


----------



## Bollo (10 Aug 2018)

Bollo said:


> Moscon to Dimension Data?


Sorry rich, it was a slightly tasteless attempt a humour based on unlikely rider-team pairings.


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Michael Valgren is off to Dimension Data


That's a big signing for Dimension Data


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2018)

@Cyclingnewsfeed
4m
Kreuziger signs with Dimension Data for 2019. Czech looking forward to ‘fresh start’ after spell at Mitchelton-Scott https://pic.twitter.com/mwWbCqHQfv


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> @Cyclingnewsfeed
> 4m
> Kreuziger signs with Dimension Data for 2019. Czech looking forward to ‘fresh start’ after spell at Mitchelton-Scott https://pic.twitter.com/mwWbCqHQfv



More help for the Yates twins and Stevo I presume.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> More help for the Yates twins and Stevo I presume.


The Yates twins are at Mitchelton-Scott, not Dimension Data.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2018)

Conor Swift has joined Dimension Data as a trainee and will be riding in the Arctic Race of Norway - a rare chance for him to show off the British champions jersey in a televised race.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> The Yates twins are at Mitchelton-Scott, not Dimension Data.




Doh!


----------



## Apollonius (16 Aug 2018)

Tony Martin said to be going to Lotto Jumbo NL. I don't think he has had the best of times at Katyusha, and might be just the man to add power to the team time trials in the GTs. With Roglic and Kruiswijk there or thereabouts, could be a useful signing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2018)

Apollonius said:


> Tony Martin said to be going to Lotto Jumbo NL. I don't think he has had the best of times at Katyusha, and might be just the man to add power to the team time trials in the GTs. With Roglic and Kruiswijk there or thereabouts, could be a useful signing.


I really like Lotto Jumbo, and feel they are not too far away from being "big"; mind you I've thought this for a while


----------



## Apollonius (16 Aug 2018)

And they do have such nice bikes!


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2018)

Niki Terpstra to direct energie according to twitter..

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1030113830406443008


----------



## 400bhp (16 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> Niki Terpstra to direct energie according to twitter..
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1030113830406443008



I think that’s a good move for him. Free rein in the classics.


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2018)

Harry Tanfield has signed for Katusha


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Harry Tanfield has signed for Katusha


Blimey!


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2018)

I enjoy watching Harry Tanfield's riding


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

*Brent Bookwalter*‏Verified account @*brentbookwalter* Aug 24
With the incredible @*BMCProTeam* coming to an end, I’m excited to announce that I’ll be racing with @*MitcheltonSCOTT* next season! 

See my full reaction here: (https://www.brentbookwalter.com/new-blog/2018/8/24/transfer-announcement …) and the team’s announcement here (https://www.greenedgecycling.com/news/bookwalter-continues-to-chase-australian-grand-tour-success-for-mitchelton-scott …)


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2018)

Tadej Pogačar, the overall leader of the Tour de l'Avenir, by over a minute, is riding for UAE - Team Emirates for the next two seasons. He's 19!


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Tadej Pogačar, the overall leader of the Tour de l'Avenir, by over a minute, is riding for UAE - Team Emirates for the next two seasons. He's 19!



Another up and coming Slovene! They seem to have hit a rich seam of talent.


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Another up and coming Slovene! They seem to have hit a rich seam of talent.


Yes. Matej Mohorič won the Tour of Germany after winning the Binck Bank Tour and Roglič has been in great form.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> I enjoy watching Harry Tanfield's riding


He must be a MAN, with HAIR and he wants to keep his HAIR


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2018)

More riders on the market as Aqua Blue bites the dust;

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/aqua-blue-sport-folds-leaving-adam-blythe-without-contract-392238


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2018)

The young Columbian GC prospect Ivan Sosa has signed for Trek-Segafredo and the Izagirre brothers are off to Astana


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> More riders on the market as Aqua Blue bites the dust;
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/aqua-blue-sport-folds-leaving-adam-blythe-without-contract-392238



The Belgian press had been talking up a merger with Willems-Crelan. Now they're saying that Willems-Crelan are in merger talks with Roompot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2018)

G has signed a new contract with Sky:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/45146191


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2018)

Speed dial Amgen? Customer loyalty counts for something surely.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hincapie-team-searching-for-title-sponsors-for-2019/


----------



## dragon72 (14 Sep 2018)

Larry Warbasse (Aqua Blue) to AG2R on a 1 year contract. Seems these ex Aqua Blue guys are getting snapped up by the WT teams. Maybe the demise of Aqua Blue was the best thing that could have happened to some of them.


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2018)

Larry Warbasse is a top rider who deserves a chance on a WT team. Very pleased for him.

Another ex-AB rider, Eddie Dunbar has signed for Sky. Don't know much about him but he won the U23 Tour of Flanders last year. He'll be making his debut for Sky at the Coppa Agostini on Sunday.

Elsewhere, Ellen Van Dijk has signed for Trek.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Larry Warbasse is a top rider who deserves a chance on a WT team. Very pleased for him.
> 
> Another ex-AB rider, Eddie Dunbar has signed for Sky. Don't know much about him but he won the U23 Tour of Flanders last year. He'll be making his debut for Sky at the Coppa Agostini on Sunday.
> 
> Elsewhere, Ellen Van Dijk has signed for Trek.


I see Sky sneeked bad boy Gianni back in that squad.


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Adam Blythe has signed for Lotto-Soudal !


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Adam Blythe has signed for Lotto-Soudal !


He's lucky to get that gig on his recent palmares.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2018)

Cav to Bahrain Merida according to the rumour mill.


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Cav to Bahrain Merida according to the rumour mill.


They treat him like a god in that neck of the woods


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> They treat him like a god in that neck of the woods


Could be a good last big payday for him.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Cav to Bahrain Merida according to the rumour mill.


That raises many questions: Any leadout or captain going with him? Is Nibali off or will it be a divided team? Divided within a race or GC some races and sprinting others?


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2018)

Van Aert has terminated his contract. Looks like he may be off to Lotto-Jumbo.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Van Aert has terminated his contract. Looks like he may be off to Lotto-Jumbo.


And Roompot-Crelan had been announcing him as classics leader - see below... The more I read about the Crelan/Sniper/Nuyens team, the odder it seems. https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...loterij-merge-ride-roompot-crelan-2019-392524


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> That raises many questions: Any leadout or captain going with him? Is Nibali off or will it be a divided team? Divided within a race or GC some races and sprinting others?


It can be done. Enric Mas and Viviani for instance.


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> He's lucky to get that gig on his recent palmares.



Although it's not like they're blessed with top-level pure sprinters, so maybe they need him as much as he needs them.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Although it's not like they're blessed with top-level pure sprinters, so maybe they need him as much as he needs them.


Debusschere, Hofland are second rate so Adam B won't be out of place!
They could have held onto Greipel, if they wanted to, presumably?


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Debusschere, Hofland are second rate so Adam B won't be out of place!
> They could have held onto Greipel, if they wanted to, presumably?



Greipel is over-the-hill though, isn't he? Definitely doesn't have the top speed he used to have.

Debusschere... not really a 'pure' sprinter, is he? I think of him as more the kind of rider who can win races from a small bunch in the one-day classics.

I forgot about Hofland - which is easily done...

Will be interesting to see how Blythe gets on at Lotto-Soudal anyway. Suspect he's unlikely to be causing the likes of Gaviria or Groenewegen any serious trouble but it's good that he's getting another opportunity at the top level.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> It can be done. Enric Mas and Viviani for instance.


I'd call that a divided team but did Mas have much help in the mountains?


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Greipel is over-the-hill though, isn't he? Definitely doesn't have the top speed he used to have.


Beat some good sprinters at the ToB.


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2018)

Looks like Wout Van Aert is up for grabs - a classics contender (Sky?)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-aert-terminates-contract-with-verandas-willems-crelan/


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Looks like Wout Van Aert is up for grabs - a classics contender (Sky?)
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-aert-terminates-contract-with-verandas-willems-crelan/


His blog post https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/wout-van-aert-heb-op-dit-moment-geen-team/

Translation http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-aert-set-to-ride-as-lonesome-cowboy-after-bitter-spat-with-team/


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Sep 2018)

I have the impression that WVA was doing the right thing by Williams-Crelan up to the moment that the Aqua Blie saga started. he realised there was a way out of the contract and the possibility of starting with Jumbo next year. It has now all got a bit messy.


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2018)

Rumour: Young Swiss prospect, Gino Mäder, who won two mountain stages in the Tour de l'Avenir, is rumoured to be going to Dimension Data.


----------



## DRM (29 Sep 2018)

team-announcement-2

Spotted this, seems to have slipped under the radar, as the One Pro mens team is disbanded to set up a women's world tour team.
Seemed to have all gone to rats this year.


----------



## brommers (30 Sep 2018)

DRM said:


> team-announcement-2
> 
> Spotted this, seems to have slipped under the radar, as the One Pro mens team is disbanded to set up a women's world tour team.
> Seemed to have all gone to rats this year.


There is a thread about this


----------



## smutchin (2 Oct 2018)

Sunweb have announced they're riding Cervelo bikes next season.

Was wondering if this meant Giant were pulling out of pro racing for some inexplicabe reason but in fact CCC (formerly BMC) will be riding Giant bikes. The women's CCC team (formerly WaowDeals, formerly Rabobank-Liv) will continue to ride Giant/Liv bikes.

Fascinating, I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

I did wonder what they will be riding after seeing this on twitter..

View: https://twitter.com/TeamSunweb/status/1046735456321368065?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2018)

That Cervelo will be the "best" bike they have ever rode....


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2018)

DRM said:


> team-announcement-2
> 
> Spotted this, seems to have slipped under the radar, as the One Pro mens team is disbanded to set up a women's world tour team.
> Seemed to have all gone to rats this year.



Plus a further announcement today that they're not running in 2019 at all - no women's team either  : http://oneprocycling.com/team-statement/


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> Sunweb have announced they're riding Cervelo bikes next season.
> 
> Was wondering if this meant Giant were pulling out of pro racing for some inexplicabe reason but in fact CCC (formerly BMC) will be riding Giant bikes. The women's CCC team (formerly WaowDeals, formerly Rabobank-Liv) will continue to ride Giant/Liv bikes.
> 
> Fascinating, I'm sure you'll agree.



Seems a bit up in the air regarding 'partners' according to the Waowdeals site

http://www.waowdealsprocycling.com/news/cccnewsponsor

Could just be about keping current sponsors happy;be a shame to see them not on Ridleys though and on boring Giants/Livs. Money talks I suppose.


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Seems a bit up in the air regarding 'partners' according to the Waowdeals site
> 
> http://www.waowdealsprocycling.com/news/cccnewsponsor
> 
> Could just be about keping current sponsors happy;be a shame to see them not on Ridleys though and on boring Giants/Livs. Money talks I suppose.



Hmmm. I was sure the women's team were still on Giant/Liv bikes but I just checked and yes, it seems they've been on Ridleys since last year. Shows how much attention I pay to this stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2018)

Miles Scotson signs 2 year deal with Groupama-FDJ


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2018)

Kung off to Groupama-FDJ as well. Time trial strengthening.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2018)

That hypocritical tit, Landis, is sponsoring a team with his whstleblower moolah.
$750K apparently after legal fees. I wonder if he ever paid back the money he acquired under false pretences for his defence fund when he was protesting his innoence.
farking daffodil.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-to-set-up-continental-team-with-whistleblower-settlement/


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2018)

rich p said:


> That hypocritical tit, Landis, is sponsoring a team with his whstleblower moolah.
> $750K apparently after legal fees. I wonder if he ever paid back the money he acquired under false pretences for his defence fund when he was protesting his innoence.
> farking daffodil.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-to-set-up-continental-team-with-whistleblower-settlement/


Sponsored by......
The team, which will be sponsored by the Floyd’s of Leadville legal hemp and cannabidiol (CBD) business, is aimed at bringing on young riders.
Dope !


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2018)

rich p said:


> Landis [...] I wonder if he ever paid back the money he acquired under false pretences for his defence fund when he was protesting his innoence.


Wonder no more. He was convicted in 2012 and had to pay back just under a quarter of it. https://www.velonews.com/2012/08/ne...d-ordered-to-pay-478000-in-restitution_235964

As for "false pretences", I expect that an American hired a really good lawyer to put in the small print that people were paying to give Landis a good defence regardless of the final guilt or innocence verdicts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2018)

Leave poor old Floydy alone, he's quality nobbery


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2018)

Illustrating the difficulty of funding a protour team that Quickstep, who have won so much this year, are having to offload Gaviria to UAE to lower the wage bill.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2018)

rich p said:


> ..offload Gaviria to UAE


Boooo! Hiss! Booo!


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2018)

Not a transfer as such, but van der Poel’s team want to step up to Pro Continental, so he’ll be able to ride classics potentially 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van...rcus-team-applies-for-pro-continental-status/


----------



## brommers (7 Oct 2018)

rich p said:


> Illustrating the difficulty of funding a protour team that Quickstep, who have won so much this year, are having to offload Gaviria to UAE to lower the wage bill.


I've just read that he's re-signed with Quickstep, along with Enric Mas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

EF and Rapha announce partnership for 2019. Have a read of this load of bollocks:

*New approach to sponsorship aims to create best content and kit in professional cycling*
EF Education First and Rapha announce a major new partnership to revolutionize the way professional cycling is presented, with the aim of taking a disruptive approach to the sport throughout the 2019 season and beyond. The move marks Rapha’s return to men’s WorldTour professional cycling after a two-year hiatus.

Rapha will bring their creative credentials to EF Pro Cycling, and together they will focus on profiling inspirational and charismatic riders and showcasing their stories. Coverage will include regular shows from inside the team, with some developed and presented by the riders themselves. Cameras will follow the racers on a year-long journey through the most interesting events in cycling, offering a new window into all aspects of the sport.

This new partnership follows a two-year study conducted by Rapha into the future of professional cycling. Led by four academic experts around the world and based on interviews with more than 50 of the most experienced stakeholders in the sport, the project examined in detail the opportunities and challenges facing road cycling at large. The project found that there is vast opportunity to grow the sport and increase its overall value by converting more cyclists into fans and connecting more meaningfully with a modern audience.

It is this foundation that Rapha and the EF team will build upon. Storytelling and creative content has been part of Rapha’s business since its launch in 2004, resulting in over 300 films created in its 15-year history, and several EF riders and staff are already known as some of the sport’s most colorful.

Together, Rapha and EF will celebrate the team’s characters and heroes, and will explore not only the traditional heart of cycling in the Grand Tours and Classics but also bring new formats and disciplines into focus. A number of EF racers will ride a mixed calendar of events in the 2019 season, including the WorldTour schedule and also criteriums, ultra-endurance races and renowned mixed-terrain events. This coverage will be coupled with live events in Rapha Clubhouses and other venues around the world, building on the local cycling communities that the brand has been developing since the company’s inception.

Building on Rapha’s previous success in the WorldTour and race-proven range of Pro Team kit, the team will wear the most technically advanced and visually striking clothing in the professional peloton. The new designs will be released soon.

Simon Mottram said: “Rapha started in 2004 because of my own love for road racing. Racing has always been something that inspires us and our customers – it’s our common ground. Through our sponsorships with Rapha-Condor, Rapha Focus, Team Sky, Team WIGGINS and CANYON//SRAM, we’ve had great success, but are still frustrated that the sport can only grow if it fundamentally reforms. For this reason, we are excited to play a role in moving the sport forwards through the new venture with EF. We are passionate about making it reach more fans and be a better spectacle so that more people come to appreciate how great it is. As a fan, I’m so excited about us being back in the men’s WorldTour.”

Jonathan Vaughters said: “Rapha is a great partner for us, from their world-class kit to the cycling culture we both want to help grow. We aim to open up cycling to a wider group of people; we’re interested in exploring all aspects of the community, from racing and its core fans to the people who just got on bikes. By bringing some of our athletes to grassroots and mainstream races across the world, we’re hoping to deepen the relationship between our team and other riders, and have some fun while we’re at it. We’re also going to give people more insight into the sport than before, showing a rare, unvarnished perspective of these athletes’ lives. The human element of cycling is very, very powerful. And as for the kit… we look forward to building on the strong visual identity forged by POC and bringing our style into a new chapter. I can’t wait for everyone to see it.”

By showing a true portrait of the riders and engaging at both the sport’s pinnacle and outskirts, Rapha and EF Pro Cycling will give fans plenty of reasons to cheer in 2019 and beyond.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2018)

New price range.....


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm inspired by its charisma.


I prefer the meaningful connection to a showcase.


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2018)

I couldn't read it. I picked out storytelling and felt that was all I needed to know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

QuickStep have a new sponsor for next year:

http://www.quickstepfloorscycling.c...nsor-the-world-s-number-one-cycling-team/3827

One can only imagine how the commentators will pronounce that!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> QuickStep have a new sponsor for next year:
> 
> http://www.quickstepfloorscycling.c...nsor-the-world-s-number-one-cycling-team/3827
> 
> One can only imagine how the commentators will pronounce that!


That will be the end of Kelly !


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> QuickStep have a new sponsor for next year:
> 
> http://www.quickstepfloorscycling.c...nsor-the-world-s-number-one-cycling-team/3827
> 
> One can only imagine how the commentators will pronounce that!


DC Un Ink? Deese oonin ckuh? Duh coon ing?


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2018)

Decca unich


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

Rob Hatch to the rescue


View: https://twitter.com/robhatchtv/status/1049350747064872960


Kelly and Kirby will still make an ar*e of it...


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Oct 2018)

Dukernickuickstep.


----------



## brommers (9 Oct 2018)

brommers said:


> The young Columbian GC prospect Ivan Sosa has signed for Trek-Segafredo and the Izagirre brothers are off to Astana


It now appears that Sosa is signing for Sky. Along with Bernal, we could well see continued domination by Sky of the Grand Tours over the next decade.


----------



## brommers (11 Oct 2018)

LottoNL-Jumbo are looking to sign Wout Van Aert
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lot...s-as-van-aerts-legal-battle-nears-completion/


----------



## DRM (12 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> EF and Rapha announce partnership for 2019. Have a read of this load of bollocks:
> 
> *New approach to sponsorship aims to create best content and kit in professional cycling*
> EF Education First and Rapha announce a major new partnership to revolutionize the way professional cycling is presented, with the aim of taking a disruptive approach to the sport throughout the 2019 season and beyond. The move marks Rapha’s return to men’s WorldTour professional cycling after a two-year hiatus.
> ...


Rapha is for hipsters, J V is a hipster, all that cobblers actually means is £300 for a jersey, I saw you coming! As Jim Royle would say “story telling my a*se”


----------



## brommers (13 Oct 2018)

Cav has signed an extension at Dimension Data


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2018)

A retirement rather than a transfer, but worthy of note.

Jeremy Roy has retired from the pro peloton, he's been with Groupama-FDJ (and their various iterations) since 2003 and has ridden in at least one Grand Tour since 2005.


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2018)

Kudus to Astana, Felline extends at Trek, says https://www.velonews.com/2018/10/ro...-tours-as-some-question-revamped-route_479971


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2018)

Bookwalter journal: Inside transfer season on VeloNews.com.

Item URL: https://www.velonews.com/2018/10/commentary/bookwalter-journal-inside-transfer-season_479988

Sky boosts roster with Rowe renewal, likely Sosa signing https://www.velonews.com/2018/10/news/sky-boosts-roster-with-rowe-renewal-likely-sosa-signing_480061


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2018)

Edward Theuns and Team Sunweb have parted company. The wording of the Sunweb press release seems to suggest that Theuns doesn't yet have a new team lined up, and reading between the lines, implies that the reason he's leaving is simply that he can't cut it at WT level. I suspect we'll see him dropping back to a Pro Conti team next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> Edward Theuns and Team Sunweb have parted company. The wording of the Sunweb press release seems to suggest that Theuns doesn't yet have a new team lined up, and reading between the lines, implies that the reason he's leaving is simply that he can't cut it at WT level. I suspect we'll see him dropping back to a Pro Conti team next year.



View: https://twitter.com/EdwardTheuns/status/1053270598225399808?s=19


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2018)

Interesting! Going as a domestique for Porte?


----------



## brommers (21 Oct 2018)

smutchin said:


> Interesting! Going as a domestique for Porte?


I thought that he was a sprinter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2018)

If I was gong to categorise Theuns I would say he's a Classics rider who can act as a valuable domestique and who can sprint, but not in the top league of sprinters.

I don't think his move to Sunweb worked out, and I hope his move back to Trek sees him regain a bit more confidence and given more free reign than he did at Sunweb, where it always seemed he was very much "under orders" rather than them recognising his strengths.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2018)

Tony Martin signs for Lotto-Jumbo


----------



## brommers (21 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Tony Martin signs for Lotto-Jumbo


He doesn't seem to do much these days. I think he's best days are in the past.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2018)

brommers said:


> He doesn't seem to do much these days. I think he's best days are in the past.


I think he'll be good at driving the pace along in the Classics for them


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2018)

Ben Swift back to sky

View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/1054296322294071296?s=19


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2018)

Another retiral of note; Simon Gerrans ended his career yesterday.


----------



## brommers (24 Oct 2018)

As expected, Gaviria has signed for UAE -Team Emirates


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2018)

This is a joke, right? I think the best that can be said of the Mapei clean-sweep era is that “things were different then”....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tafi-hoping-to-return-to-paris-roubaix-at-52/


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> This is a joke, right? I think the best that can be said of the Mapei clean-sweep era is that “things were different then”....
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tafi-hoping-to-return-to-paris-roubaix-at-52/


Has he served a ban for using EPO at the 1998 Tour de France yet? Can he?

And should we be at all concerned that both of those alongside him on the P-R podium in that picture (Wilfried Peeters and Tom Steels) became Quick Steep Der König DSes?


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

cav extends contract with dimension data...
..
View: https://twitter.com/DimensionData/status/1055379234254938113


----------



## brommers (1 Nov 2018)

Tao G-H has signed a new 2 year contract with Sky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2018)

I see that Philip Deignan has announced his retirement.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I see that Philip Deignan has announced his retirement.



New life as a stay at home Dad perhaps.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> New life as a stay at home Dad perhaps.


If so, he should be able to tell the testers where his wife is if they call.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Nov 2018)

I almost never stop by here (this post) but some local happy news for people from the town I live in here in Spain:

Pablo Guerrero signed a new contract and is returning to Radio Popular from Portugal, Continental level team. He is 26 years old and a nice guy overal. He is a climber, but will be working for someone there.

Another guys/kid from town, Carmelo Urbano signed a contract with Caja Rural, Carmelo was 2nd at the U23 Spanish Championship last year. Kid is full of potential and really hope he does well next season. 

That is all from this corner of Spain.. 

Cheers..!


----------



## brommers (19 Dec 2018)

Wout van Aert has finally been allowed to join Team Lotto-Visma from March, so will be riding the Spring Classics.


----------



## User169 (20 Dec 2018)

brommers said:


> Wout van Aert has finally been allowed to join Team Lotto-Visma from March, so will be riding the Spring Classics.



He's getting beasted every weekend by Mathieu van der Poel at the moment.


----------



## brommers (21 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> He's getting beasted every weekend by Mathieu van der Poel at the moment.


……. Who will also be riding some of the Classics next year!


----------



## mjr (10 Jan 2019)

Late changes at CCC Sprained Polkadots as Denifl leaves and Zoidl arrives https://www.velonews.com/2018/12/news/zoidl-in-denifl-out-in-late-hour-moves-at-ccc_482513


----------



## dragon72 (19 Apr 2019)

Ellingworth to leave Sky for Bahrain Merida. 
But who will B/M have as a realistic grand tour GC contender next year if Nibali's bouncing to Trek?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Ellingworth to leave Sky for Bahrain Merida.
> But who will B/M have as a realistic grand tour GC contender next year if Nibali's bouncing to Trek?


Haven't McLaren said their going to sponsor them ? I know there was talk of Cav going but he stayed at DD.Know doubt there will be some new signings.To be fair he's got a great track record.


----------



## dragon72 (19 Apr 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I know there was talk of Cav going but he stayed at DD.


Not sure anyone would feel confident signing Cavendish these days. Maybe Bahrain Merida will make a big GC signing in the summer. Skyneos will miss Ellingworth for sure


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Apr 2019)

Eurosport commentary today reckoned that the Nibali bros are both off to Trek next year, 
maybe that and Ellingworth going to Bahrain opens the way for G to sign and have a few more leadership roles?


----------



## dragon72 (26 Apr 2019)

Word on the street is that Landa agreed a move to TBM some time ago, maybe as a package deal involving Ellingworth. I'm not convinced Landa's top shelf.


----------



## mjr (26 Apr 2019)

dragon72 said:


> I'm not convinced Landa's top shelf.


That would bring a whole new meaning to "cycling porn"!


----------



## dragon72 (26 Apr 2019)

Tee hee. I was thinking more in terms of whiskies, but the magazine analogy still works!


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Apr 2019)

A move for Landa makes sense though, it hasn't worked out for him at Movistar, he certainly hasn't looked the same rider he did at Astana either for Sky or Movistar, and it seems Enric Mas will sign for Movistar next year?


----------



## rich p (10 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Alaphilippe's contract is up at the end of the year
> 
> https://www.leberry.fr/saint-amand-...aine-c-est-assez-clair-dans-ma-tete_13557661/
> 
> ...


Unless its purely financial, I can't see what he'd get that's better at DE


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2019)

could Quintana be on the move..
..
View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1132292067491753984


----------



## rich p (25 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> could Quintana be on the move..
> ..
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1132292067491753984




Blimey, is that worse than going to Dimension Data?


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey, is that worse than going to Dimension Data?



a great move, he’ll have Barguil working hard for him in the mountains...


----------



## rich p (30 May 2019)

Disturbing rumours on the ES commentary today that Carapaz has already signed for Ineos even before this Giro.
I don't like the idea of them signing up all the young talent.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Disturbing rumours on the ES commentary today that Carapaz has already signed for Ineos even before this Giro.
> I don't like the idea of them signing up all the young talent.


Quintanna and Landa leaving movistar as well ?


----------



## rich p (31 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Quintanna and Landa leaving movistar as well ?


So they say but they won't all leave, will they? 
Sosa hasn't pulled up any trees in this Giro, maybe they could have him


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

rich p said:


> So they say but they won't all leave, will they?
> Sosa hasn't pulled up any trees in this Giro, maybe they could have him


I think I read (take that with a pinch of salt) that they were after Mas and Benoot ? Anyway shame as Movistar have looked good lately,strong team.I think Landa maybe will allways be looking for a team leader role.Same Quintanna who I'm not sure is ever going to reach his full potential again.Do you see him winning a grand tour ?


----------



## rich p (31 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I think I read (take that with a pinch of salt) that they were after Mas and Benoot ? Anyway shame as Movistar have looked good lately,strong team.I think Landa maybe will allways be looking for a team leader role.Same Quintanna who I'm not sure is ever going to reach his full potential again.Do you see him winning a grand tour ?


Possibly not but I guess he'll be the main man at the Tour. We once thought it would be a Froome/Quintana dominance but the Colombian went backwards for some reason.
Landa has made bad choices of team or been plain unlucky.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

Yea I feel for Landa,I hope if Carapaz feels good enough on his own today they can give him a free reign to attack.Stage win stylee.


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2019)

I would put Landa in the same school as Quintana, ...doesn't seem to deliver the goods after all the hype, I find Quintana really frustrating to watch , its like he has no race intuition at all.


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2019)

Quintana reminds me a little bit of Rominger. He won two GT's but no one remembers him as he was such an unexciting rider


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

Hes declared himself leader of Movistar for the tour.Valverde and Landa will work for him.


----------



## mjr (31 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I think I read (take that with a pinch of salt) that they were after Mas and Benoot ? Anyway shame as Movistar have looked good lately,strong team.I think Landa maybe will allways be looking for a team leader role.Same Quintanna who I'm not sure is ever going to reach his full potential again.Do you see him winning a grand tour ?


Nope.

I'd be surprised if Movistar weren't making big offers to Mas, so letting various riders go may be a tactical move to free up money.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Movistar weren't making big offers to Mas, so letting various riders go may be a tactical move to free up money.


You may be right,just speculation.I read it here.
https://www.velonews.com/2019/05/ne...nsfer-rumors-as-team-zeroes-in-on-giro_494324


----------



## roadrash (1 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1134824729133703168


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2019)

Rumours in NL that Marcel Kittle is in talks with Jumbo Visma.


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Rumours in NL that Marcel Kittle is in talks with Jumbo Visma.


That seems like a backwards step for the former Rabobank outfit and their developing GC assaults. I fear what other past habits they might take up again...


----------



## johnblack (3 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1134824729133703168



That would be a great move for Bennett


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2019)

More on the Nibali -> Trek Segafredo move:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/segafredo-boss-confirms-vincenzo-nibali-signing/


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> More on the Nibali -> Trek Segafredo move:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/segafredo-boss-confirms-vincenzo-nibali-signing/


Building a high level team around him ? How long's he got left i wonder.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Building a high level team around him ? How long's he got left i wonder.


As a GC contender, it's curtains, I fear.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> As a GC contender, it's curtains, I fear.


Will Curtains be in the new team?


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Will Curtains be in the new team?


It's curtains for Karpets...
David Duckenfield iirc


----------



## johnblack (5 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> As a GC contender, it's curtains, I fear.


I can't see him winning another GT, still competitive, but there will always be others better than him, his only way of winning now would be relying on failures by the other top riders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2019)

I think they are seeing him more like a player-coach in football - an inspirational leader / example to younger riders.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/1140860083439624197?s=19


Viviani on the tablets? A transfer rumour and a doping rumour all in one


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/1140860083439624197?s=19
> 
> 
> Viviani on the tablets? A transfer rumour and a doping rumour all in one





Unless he's really going to get a big payrise, it makes little sense.


----------



## User169 (18 Jun 2019)

Last week, wielerflits was saying Cofidis wanted Phil Gil.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2019)

perhaps cofidis are going to get rid of boo hoo hani and get a proper sprinter that doesn't sulk as much


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2019)

Looks probable that Viviani and PhilGil will leave Deceunik while Alaphillipe and Stybar stay. Good call by Lefevre on a limited budget.
Mas leaving to Movistar makes sense for the rider too with little GC support for him there


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2019)

Bouhanni off to Arkéa-Samsic.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Bouhanni off to Arkéa-Samsic.


He and Greipel could do a good lead out for ????


----------



## johnblack (27 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Bouhanni off to Arkéa-Samsic.


That will save a serious amount of cash, or at least pay for Viviani.

Looks like Arkea are just trying to future proof their ride in the TDF.


----------



## brommers (27 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Looks probable that Viviani and PhilGil will leave Deceunik while Alaphillipe and Stybar stay. Good call by Lefevre on a limited budget.
> Mas leaving to Movistar makes sense for the rider too with little GC support for him there


So instead of 3 blokes fighting for the GC in World Tours - they've now got 4!!!


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> So instead of 3 blokes fighting for the GC in World Tours - they've now got 4!!!


I thought I'd seen something about him moving this year, post #176 in this thread.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2019)

Dumoulin wants out of Sunweb according to Tuttobiciweb. No suggestion about where he might end up.


----------



## brommers (29 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Dumoulin wants out of Sunweb according to Tuttobiciweb. No suggestion about where he might end up.



Probably Ineos, because they're lacking in GC type riders.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2019)

Guess it's stage wins only for Sunweb,Roche and Matthews ?


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> So instead of 3 blokes fighting for the GC in World Tours - they've now got 4!!!


Who? Quintana is rumoured to be leaving, Carapaz rumoured to be signed to Ineos and Valverde has announced his retirement in 2021. Signing Mas would be a very smart move for Movistar, especially if they finally commit to the traditional (because it works: Froome and Thomas, Wiggins and Froome, Yates and Yates, Froome and Poels) leader-and-deputy GT formation instead of dithering between three co-leaders like in recent years.


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Guess it's stage wins only for Sunweb,Roche and Matthews ?


Green jersey attempt by Matthews.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Green jersey attempt by Matthews.


Yea I guess,but I read that Mattews was unhappy as he had trained to focus on helping Dumoulin.Said he hasn't concentrated on sprints ect.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I guess,but I read that Mattews was unhappy as he had trained to focus on helping Dumoulin.Said he hasn't concentrated on sprints ect.


Whingeing Pom Aussie!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Whingeing Pom Aussie!


Thats stereotyping !


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1146307226199572480?s=19

He'll be a big loss to Sunweb.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1146307226199572480?s=19
> 
> He'll be a big loss to Sunweb.



I was just reading he was denying he was leaving


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2019)

Yea I guess there's a lot of speculation in that.Its going to cost them as his contracts not up.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1146679112343404544?s=19

If he does nothing in this tour I can't see where he's going at Movistar.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1146679112343404544?s=19
> 
> If he does nothing in this tour I can't see where he's going at Movistar.



I bet Ineos can't wait to get Rosa off the wage bill for all he's done at Sky


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> I bet Ineos can't wait to get Rosa off the wage bill for all he's done at Sky


Has he done anything since joining ? One of them riders I hardly remember for Sky ?


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Has he done anything since joining ? One of them riders I hardly remember for Sky ?


Nope. He did rather better at Team Evil...


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Nope. He did rather better at Team Evil...




I wonder why


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I guess,but I read that Mattews was unhappy as he had trained to focus on helping Dumoulin.Said he hasn't concentrated on sprints ect.


From what he is saying, I guess that he has lost some weight so that he can climb better and this might affect his power in the sprints.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> From what he is saying, I guess that he has lost some weight so that he can climb better and this might affect his power in the sprints.


So forget the sprints,he's going for the polka dots.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> I wonder why


Better nutrition?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2019)

mjr said:


> Work is keeping me busy so I've only just switched on the presentation. Grand-Place is rammed. TDD on stage now and EBH being interviewed, as it's his Nth Tour. Anyone fallen over on the way up the ramp or anything at all interesting happened?


This might interest you ?

View: https://twitter.com/rouleur/status/1146798710548045825?s=19


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2019)

At the err... team presentation err, yeah ….it err looks like yeah , adam err yates get his first err.... yeah Belgian lesson for sure


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1148075382903627776?s=19

Good move for Sam Bennet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1148075382903627776?s=19
> 
> Good move for Sam Bennet.




View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1148142321374040064


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2019)

That would be a brilliant move for Sam Bennet, not sure what Vivianni was thinking though, apart from the cash.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> That would be a brilliant move for Sam Bennet, not sure what Vivianni was thinking though, apart from the cash.


Last big payday. I can't blame him.
And a great move for Sam. Lefevre has a limited budget and a history of moving or losing sprinters. Cav, Gaviria, Kittel...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

Anyone see this today.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1148951003334610944?s=19


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2019)

I had just come here to ask the same..
..
View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1149045886900690956


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

I had a quick look and found this.

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1148986417240055808?s=19

But I guess the problem could be finding sponsors ?


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I had a quick look and found this.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1148986417240055808?s=19
> 
> But I guess the problem could be finding sponsors ?



Surely there are some Russian frackers willing to stump the ante?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2019)

Russian backed,Swiss registered team....mmm there's got to be someone with some money to share ! 
Need a stage win of Zakarin to up the stakes,allways liked him cause nobody else does.


----------



## johnblack (11 Jul 2019)

Canyon have a personal 4 year deal with MvdP and Alpecin are moving their sponsorship to a CX team. So it could well be that Correndon Circus get new sponsors next season and may take a few riders from Katusha to build up their road team.

That's the view of Johan Bruyneel, he's usually pretty good at knowing the inside dealings.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> could Quintana be on the move..
> ..
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1132292067491753984



Looks like that's happening. It's a really odd move I think, relying on wild cards to make it to GT's


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2019)

Think I heard on Eurosport maybe his brother and Anacona going with him also.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Dumoulin going to Jumbo ?

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1154133427878338560?s=19


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2019)

Latest Katusha rumour

https://www.indeleiderstrui.nl/nieu...-arkea-samsic-en-bouwt-nieuwe-worldtour-ploeg

*Update III - July 30, 2019 (4.15 pm): "Katusha merges with Arkea-Samsic"*
Katusha will merge with Arkéa-Samsic from 2020 onwards. Sources report this to _Wielerflits_ . A new WorldTour team will be formed from the two teams under the leadership of Katusha owner Igor Makarov. Both teams still have eleven riders under contract, with which it immediately forms a team, without having to squeeze through all kinds of difficult turns.

In addition, of course, Nairo Quintana is added to the team as the largest pawn. Nils Politt, Warren Barguil and the Dutchman Bram Welten are part of the new team, if this rumor about the merger is correct. Greipel is also still under contract, but this may leave early . (Photo: Katusha)


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Latest Katusha rumour
> 
> https://www.indeleiderstrui.nl/nieu...-arkea-samsic-en-bouwt-nieuwe-worldtour-ploeg
> 
> ...


Dowsett will be lucky to get another gig!


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2019)

I know that Skineos are accused of being the money team but I still think they're recruitment policy has been cannny and haven't just thrown big money at big names, with a few exceptions.
I feel that lately I'm less enamoured of their transfers. Hoovering up all three of the upcoming talents of Bernal, Sosa and Sivakov. 
Also signing Carapaz strikes me as greedy.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2019)

Didn't Katusha have a budget to nearly match Sky's recently ? Allways fancied Zaccharin for something but maybe not.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Dowsett will be lucky to get another gig!


Pictures of the Tour cars being flashed by a speed camera, posted by Alex Dowsett. Read the first comment


Anyway, the rumour is being denied by Arkea.


----------



## brommers (1 Aug 2019)

Bouhanni has also already been signed by Arkea

http://www.cyclingfever.com/transfers.html


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Bouhanni has also already been signed by Arkea
> 
> http://www.cyclingfever.com/transfers.html


Must be a bit like fantasy league.. where they had a certain amount to spend and this was there last bit ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2019)

how ever much they paid, they wuz robbed.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2019)

Mikel Landa to Bahrain Merida apparently already agreed. 
In his annual search to be team leader he's trying yet another team.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2019)

Mateo Trentin to CCC


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2019)

Tom Pidcock to Team Ineos?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Tom Pidcock to Team Ineos?


Who has just won the stage to La Planche des Belles Filles
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-alsace/2019/stage-2


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

Vivianni leaving QS I wonder if Sam Bennet will take his place there ?


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Vivianni leaving QS I wonder if Sam Bennet will take his place there ?


That's the rumour


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2019)

Movistar replacing Quintana with....


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Guillaume Martin leaving Wanty Gobert to go to Cofidis


You must be heartbroken
Is that a step or down?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> You must be heartbroken
> Is that a step or down?


Lead out man for Vivianni ?


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2019)

Robbie Hatch intimated that Roglic may be on the move as they've named Kruisjwijk as GC man for the Vuelta. 
I find that surprising but his support in the Giro was less than stellar


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Lead out man for Vivianni ?


I hope he has more ambition than that.
The sprinters seem to be atb the top for shorter time these days since Cav and Greipel's glory days.
Viviani, Gaviria, Kittel have all shown vulnerability


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I hope he has more ambition than that.
> The sprinters seem to be atb the top for shorter time these days since Cav and Greipel's glory days.
> Viviani, Gaviria, Kittel have all shown vulnerability


The margins are so tight and the pressure to win ? It's less than half a wheel for most of the sprints lately.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> You must be heartbroken
> Is that a step or down?


I am rather sad. 
WGG are top of the European tour rankings, but with both Meurisse and Martin perhaps have too many stars (a bit like Ineos)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Robbie Hatch intimated that Roglic may be on the move as they've named Kruisjwijk as GC man for the Vuelta.
> I find that surprising but his support in the Giro was less than stellar


Yes I felt for him in the Giro,he was a marked man from the off.
Why don't they do that joint leader thing that pays off for so many teams.....lol


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes I felt for him in the Giro,he was a marked man from the off.
> Why don't they do that joint leader thing that pays off for so many teams.....lol


It helps if you've got a back up team!!!


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2019)

Nibali to Trek. I've always thought of Trek as the team to go to if you're a GT rider past your best. I do hope that's not the case for Nibali.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2019)

Any news on the Vuelta? Heard Tom de M isn't riding?


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> Nibali to Trek. I've always thought of Trek as the team to go to if you're a GT rider past your best. I do hope that's not the case for Nibali.


Well, he is past his best, surely. And has been for a few years IMHO.
An animator like Valverde in his dotage!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Any news on the Vuelta? Heard Tom de M isn't riding?


Pretty sure he's out,probally for the rest of the year I think.Shame as he's had a shoot year.Mind you so has Sunweb really.Theres talk he's going to Lotto who have some great talent,maybe a good move for him as a team ?


----------



## Crackle (9 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Well, he is past his best, surely. And has been for a few years IMHO.
> An animator like Valverde in his dotage!


Well, I didn't like to say. I do wonder about Trek's recruitment strategy. They've got some decent younger riders but Mollema, Porte and now Nibali are all past their best. Top ten riders I guess, so I suppose it depends on strategy.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> Well, I didn't like to say. I do wonder about Trek's recruitment strategy. They've got some decent younger riders but Mollema, Porte and now Nibali are all past their best. Top ten riders I guess, so I suppose it depends on strategy.


Stage wins,one day races with Nibali.Hes a great rider for himself...so to speak.Hes also a "God" in Italy.Last year I was at Lomardia when Pinot won.Youd have swore it was Nibali,who came in second ! He was mobbed.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2019)

Really do people still trust a handshake ?

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1159929367226650624?s=19


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2019)

Another Brit youngster from Wiggins Le Col, Mark Donovan, has signed for a World Tour team - Team Sunweb. Seems like our boys are in demand.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

Formolo signing.for UAE.Not the best news for Dan Martin as a classics/Ardennes lead rider.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2019)

Few signings for Sunweb.Still no news about Dumoulin
Today it confirmed Belgian Tiesj Benoot is joining on a two-year deal from Lotto-Soudal, with whom he won Strade Bianche last year.

Team Sunweb has also signed a number of other riders from development and WorldTour teams.

Those new signings include: Nico Denz (AG2R La Mondiale), Jasha Sütterlin (Movistar Team), Thymen Arensman (SEG Racing Academy), Mark Donovan (Team Wiggins Le Col), Alberto Dainese (SEG Racing Academy).

The squad has also extended the contracts of Michael Matthews and Søren Kragh Andersen; both to the end of 2021


----------



## dragon72 (14 Aug 2019)

I love Danish pro-cyclists' names. To my ears, the middle names sound like prize-fighter nicknames.
Soren "Kragh" Andersen, Lars "Ytting" Bak, Sven "Knuckles" Bjornsen. OK, I made the last one up.


----------



## dragon72 (16 Aug 2019)

Dan Martin to ICA for 2 years. Wow.
ICA are moving more and more close to World Tour status. I think they deserve it. They've done really well in recent seasons and keep getting better. I think it's actually quite a good move for Dan Martin.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2019)

Who's ICA?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Who's ICA?


Israeli cycling academy


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2019)

Thanks Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

I'm guessing at least he'll be team leader there.Nobodys going to tell Dan what to eat and drink !


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

He gets about does Dan!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2019)

Danny and Boy van Poppel to WGG
http://wanty-gobert.be/en/content/van-poppel-brothers-join-wanty-gobert


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2019)

Dumoulin signs 3 yr contract with Jumbo Visma.

https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/tom-dumoulin-tekent-driejarig-contract-bij-jumbo-visma/

Edit: English link....http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-dumoulin-signs-for-jumbo-visma/


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Dumoulin signs 3 yr contract with Jumbo Visma.
> 
> https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/tom-dumoulin-tekent-driejarig-contract-bij-jumbo-visma/


I'm glad for him,I like Dumoulin and think he's struggled in Sunweb a bit.I almost feel his hearts not been it it so to speak.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2019)

Philippe Gilbert to Lotto Soudal with a three year contract.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1164082676036448256?s=19


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1164082676036448256?s=19



Oh bugger, Carlton will be wetting himself. 
Perhaps he'll drop his man-love of Si Clarke or Seb Reichenbach ..


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2019)

Ben Tulett gets a neopro contract at CorendonCircus. I think he may already have been riding cross for them. A top talent.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Philippe Gilbert to Lotto Soudal with a three year contract.



To be joined by John Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Sam Bennett still hasn't signed a contract for next year. Seems odd given that he's the hottest sprinter at the mo.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sam Bennett still hasn't signed a contract for next year. Seems odd given that he's the hottest sprinter at the mo.


Holding out for offers ? Was reading about him recently in the article below.
https://www.velonews.com/2019/08/ne...osable-in-todays-worldtour-sprint-game_499864


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sam Bennett still hasn't signed a contract for next year. Seems odd given that he's the hottest sprinter at the mo.


Maybe more to this story than we know ?

View: https://twitter.com/SportsOrla/status/1166272821791793153?s=19


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2019)

I'm not surprised if he wants to move, he'll always be second to Sagan there.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm not surprised if he wants to move, he'll always be second to Sagan there.


Yea Sagans allways going to be the star turn.Plus Sagan will allways want the Tour for himself.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea Sagans allways going to be the star turn.Plus Sagan will allways want the Tour for himself.


You can see why, he usually does quite well.


----------



## roadrash (27 Aug 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Wout Poels, Bernhard Eisel and Mark Cavendish to Bahrain-Merida, according to new reports | <a href="https://t.co/pnDKoBgd2C">https://t.co/pnDKoBgd2C</a> <a href="https://t.co/Sxc32NdpqO">pic.twitter.com/Sxc32NdpqO</a></p>&mdash; Cycling Weekly (@cyclingweekly) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1166410303170654208?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">August 27, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> You can see why, he usually does quite well.


I agree,but with Bennet at another team he has some serious competition.Keep your enemies closer and all that.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I agree,but with Bennet at another team he has some serious competition.Keep your enemies closer and all that.


Bennet could quite easily be the new Sagan.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Wout Poels, Bernhard Eisel and Mark Cavendish to Bahrain-Merida, according to new reports | <a href="https://t.co/pnDKoBgd2C">https://t.co/pnDKoBgd2C</a> <a href="https://t.co/Sxc32NdpqO">pic.twitter.com/Sxc32NdpqO</a></p>&mdash; Cycling Weekly (@cyclingweekly) <a href="
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1166410303170654208?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
> ">August 27, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



I've seen that elsewhere now along with Eros Capechi(sp). It's a surprise if true. One last hurrah for Cav.


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2019)

Bora also have Ackermann, who's just won stage 1 of the Tour of Germany


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Bora also have Ackermann, who's just won stage 1 of the Tour of Germany


Bora are proving to be a strong all round team.
Second only to DQS in wins
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rankings.php?id=43502&nation=&class=WT&filter=Filter

There are 5 underperforming teams who could do with a better transfer/funding model!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2019)

Old news but Quintana has confirmed he's going to Arkea Samsic https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-confirmed-for-arkea-samsic-in-2020/

When asked for a statement Warren Bargueil said "Zut" and also "Bof".


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Old news but Quintana has confirmed he's going to Arkea Samsic https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-confirmed-for-arkea-samsic-in-2020/
> 
> When asked for a statement Warren Bargueil said "Zut" and also "Bof".


With a team riding for him..no if only he could TT.Seiously I hope it's good for him.


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2019)

Name : Charlie Quarterman
Born : 6 September 1998 - Oxford (Oxfordshire) - GBR
Professional : From 2017
Current team : TREK-SEGAFREDO 

Another Brit youngster off to a World Tour team


----------



## Milzy (2 Sep 2019)

Carapez signs 3 year deal with Ineos. That’s 3 potential TL’s 4 if Froomedog fully recovers. :O


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Old news but Quintana has confirmed he's going to Arkea Samsic https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-confirmed-for-arkea-samsic-in-2020/
> 
> When asked for a statement Warren Bargueil said "Zut" and also "Bof".


Has Barguil changed his mind about not wanting to be a GC challenger, when he left whoever he left, for Arkea?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Emmanuel Hubert manager has said his goal was to win a grand tour in the next three years ? To be honest it's hard to see Barguil being a leader ? Especially with Quintana and his brother joining them.


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2019)

Milzy said:


> Carapez signs 3 year deal with Ineos. That’s 3 potential TL’s 4 if Froomedog fully recovers. :O


5, if you add Sosa


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Emmanuel Hubert manager has said his goal was to win a grand tour in the next three years ? To be honest it's hard to see Barguil being a leader ? Especially with Quintana and his brother joining them.


Dayer is dire though!

Not new news but...

_Team Ineos have also (along with Chris Lawless) handed a two-year extension to Welshman Owain Doull, and have signed Richard Carapaz from Movistar. They have lost Diego Rosa to Arkea-Samsic and are expected to lose Wout Poels, David de la Cruz, and Kenny Elissonde this winter._

I'd say that was decent business given those three recent performances.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Dayer is dire though!
> 
> Not new news but...
> 
> ...


Love him or loathe him I've a feeling if your not at the very top of your game your toast so to speak with Brailsford !
Watching Soler throw a wobbler this week having to obey team orders,as much as I felt for him you have to tow the line.Ellisonde I don't really remember much of him except the mammoth ride he put in for Froome in the Giro,Pouls I'm guessing he's past his best(sorry Wout !) De la Cruz has had a bit of a chance this week to shine ? It's a tough sport and I hope they find a team that suits them quick.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Watching Soler throw a wobbler this week having to obey team orders,as much as I felt for him you have to tow the line.


I thought they were a bit harsh on him making him stand on the naughty step and say he was very very sorry and it would never happen again. I mean, he actually did do what he was told. So he waved his arms around a bit. Pffft.

(Small pedantry: "its toe the line", not "tow the line")


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought they were a bit harsh on him making him stand on the naughty step and say he was very very sorry and it would never happen again. I mean, he actually did do what he was told. So he waved his arms around a bit. Pffft.
> 
> (Small pedantry: "its toe the line", not "tow the line")


Your all heart....I'm more stop crying and get on with it.
Thanks for the grammer lesson,much needed !


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2019)

exactly.. he is there to do a job, simple as that , if he doesn't like it then shut the door on his way out.
hmm…. remember froome being told to wait for wiggins , funny how his radio didn't work properly at the time.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2019)

Puck Moonen signs for Chevalmeire (from Lotto Soudal). A step backwards to get her career back on track?


----------



## dragon72 (8 Sep 2019)

I don't believe the rumour about Cavendish to Bahrain Merida. There's more chance of a move to the commentary box next season than to a World Tour team. Would you sign him?


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2019)

Jonathan Dibben gets a chance to revive his career at Lotto Soudal. Good move for him but seems a bit left field.


----------



## mjr (11 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> I don't believe the rumour about Cavendish to Bahrain Merida. There's more chance of a move to the commentary box next season than to a World Tour team. Would you sign him?


Depends how many sponsors he brings with him!


----------



## dragon72 (11 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Depends how many sponsors he brings with him!


Well he managed 10th in the ToB today, better than in a long while. But still nothing to get sponsors excited.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Well he managed 10th in the ToB today, better than in a long while. But still nothing to get sponsors excited.


His name and reputation alone carries quite a bit.


----------



## mjr (11 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Well he managed 10th in the ToB today, better than in a long while. But still nothing to get sponsors excited.


In case you didn't know, when Cavendish went to Dimension Data in 2015, he was rumoured to have taken "personal" sponsors along with him to fund it. I expect even after a dud year, he may still have enough prestige to have some.


----------



## dragon72 (11 Sep 2019)

Although his historical greatness is almost unrivalled, he's just too anonymous in races since his EB Virus woes started. And, in spite of his reknown, he's not just on camera enough any more. If I were one of his sponsors, I would have pulled the plug long ago. And I really like the guy.


----------



## mjr (11 Sep 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Although his historical greatness is almost unrivalled, he's just too anonymous in races since his EB Virus woes started. And, in spite of his reknown, he's not just on camera enough any more. If I were one of his sponsors, I would have pulled the plug long ago. And I really like the guy.


Firstly, just to spite you, he got on the TV coverage today.

Secondly, dropping someone because of illness would make a sponsor look pretty heartless. Other sportspeople had to do seriously dodgy stuff to lose their sponsors. I expect he's still got some, but we don't really know the details.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2019)

New team for Kenny...your right @rich p he took the Garmin.

View: https://twitter.com/KennyElissonde/status/1173600617266372608?s=19


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2019)

Possible transfer of WT license from Katusha to Israel Cycling Academy Good news for Dan Martin and Alex Dowsett, if they honour existing contracts . Is there any effective Israeli shampoo I should be aware of?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Possible transfer of WT license from Katusha to Israel Cycling Academy Good news for Dan Martin and Alex Dowsett, if they honour existing contracts . Is there any effective Israeli shampoo I should be aware of?


Hate to be the bearer of bad news @rich p but your well past the saviour of shampoo stage.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2019)

Poels apart from Ineos...
to Bahrain Merida as joint leader with Landa. I suspect he's left his GT leadership ambitions a bit late.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Poels apart from Ineos...
> to Bahrain Merida as joint leader with Landa. I suspect he's left his GT leadership ambitions a bit late.


More the question will Landa be happy ? Ever ? Wout has some great support !

View: https://twitter.com/LeTour/status/1147434966160068608?s=19


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> More the question will Landa be happy ? Ever ? Wout has some great support !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LeTour/status/1147434966160068608?s=19



They probably won't be in the same GT though will they


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> They probably won't be in the same GT though will they


Unlikely, they're not going to Movistar.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1177093115330596864?s=19


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2019)

I hadn't noticed Halvorsen going from Ineos to EF. 
Never quite did it at Skineos but I suppose he never got much support in a sprint!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I hadn't noticed Halvorsen going from Ineos to EF.
> Never quite did it at Skineos but I suppose he never got much support in a sprint!


Didn't even know Ineos did sprints !


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Didn't even know Ineos did sprints !


As rare as a Movistar tactic...


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/Bahrain_Merida/status/1178328028667138048?s=19


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

ive just seen that , and was about to post the same


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bahrain Merida actually terminated Dennis&#39; contract 2 weeks ago but kept it quite until today. Dennis has referred the termination to the UCI Arbitral Board</p>&mdash; Race Radio (@TheRaceRadio) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1178331700935323648?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 29, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> ​


----------



## DRM (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Bahrain Merida actually terminated Dennis&#39; contract 2 weeks ago but kept it quite until today. Dennis has referred the termination to the UCI Arbitral Board</p>&mdash; Race Radio (@TheRaceRadio) <a href="
> View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1178331700935323648?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
> ">September 29, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> ​



Didn’t he terminate himself at the T de F when a dummy & a teddy bear came flying out of the pram?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1178658708026470401?s=19


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1178658708026470401?s=19



Is there anyone left at Movistar?


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Is there anyone left at Movistar?


Valverde is signed until the end of 2021. Do they care about anyone else?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

Will Valverde be leader ? Will Valverde work for himself ? Does anybody like Valverde ?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Is there anyone left at Movistar?


Seriously who have they Soler ?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Seriously who have they Soler ?


Yep.
Without checking they've lost Landa, Quintana x2, Carapaz and Amador.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Yep.
> Without checking they've lost Landa, Quintana x2, Carapaz and Amador.


Had to Google it...forgot about Mas he signed for them didnt he.Saying that he didn't have as good a year as I thought he would.Team leader ? Nah....


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

winner anaconda also going with both quintanas, cant wait to see Movistar non existent tactics again next season


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

^^^^^^whats the size of that font all about^^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^^whats the size of that font all about^^^^^


Thought you were just angry....what the fecks a font ?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2019)

Barbero, Ancona, Sutterlin too!
Thay have got Gabriel Cullaigh though


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> what the fecks a font ?



summat they have in churches , not that ive been in one apart from weddings and christenings


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Barbero, Ancona, Sutterlin too!
> Thay have got Gabriel Cullaigh though


Duh how could I have forgot them..


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

different fonts...…. abc, abc, abc, abc


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> different fonts...…. abc, abc, abc, abc


Everyday is a school day here.


----------



## roadrash (1 Oct 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">André Greipel and the team <a href="https://twitter.com/Arkea_Samsic?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@Arkea_Samsic</a> confirm the dissolution of the contract on 31.12.2019. Full PR:<a href="https://t.co/SSXQT6NKj9">https://t.co/SSXQT6NKj9</a> I&#39;m very grateful for the cooperation we had in 2019 &amp; wish the team all the best for the future. <a href="https://t.co/ZovQWnzx1E">pic.twitter.com/ZovQWnzx1E</a></p>&mdash; Andre Greipel (@AndreGreipel) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/AndreGreipel/status/1179048602083168258?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">October 1, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> ​


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2019)

Bouhanni and Dan McClay joining Arkea Samsic as replacements for Greipel


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Bouhanni and Dan McClay joining Arkea Samsic as replacements for Greipel


Last ball out of the bag ?


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2019)

boohoohani IS a fekin ball bag


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> boohoohani IS a fekin ball bag


Dan McClay leads out a scrotum to win!!!
Next year's headline


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2019)

Rumour ?

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1184798362505220096?s=19


----------



## johnblack (17 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Rumour ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1184798362505220096?s=19



That train would send the haters in to over-drive. It would also get the French booing again, think they got off pretty lightly this year.


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2019)

just wait until @Lloss sees this, his head may well explode


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2019)

The rumours confirmed at last

https://teambahrainmerida.com/team-bahrain-merida-signs-iconic-british-rider-mark-cavendish-mbe/


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2019)

I would love to see cav come good again, im sure he has the determination but has he still got the edge after illness.....I hope so


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> The rumours confirmed at last
> 
> https://teambahrainmerida.com/team-bahrain-merida-signs-iconic-british-rider-mark-cavendish-mbe/


That was a well kept secret.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2019)

Could he finally be on his way ?

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1189472089650143232?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2019)

Not too sure I like the wording "something's unblocked Sam" 
There again I'm sure it's just my childish humour !


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Not too sure I like the wording "something's unblocked Sam"
> There again I'm sure it's just my childish humour !


Given that he was pissed off with Bora well before the Giro, why did he sign a pre-agreement in May.
Still, i hope he makes the move.


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

Albassini (next summer) and Adam Blythe (now) retiring.
I expect Adam to get more airtime on Eurosport.
His hair and shirts were quality TV this year during the Tour!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Albassini (next summer) and Adam Blythe (now) retiring.
> I expect Adam to get more airtime on Eurosport.
> His hair and shirts were quality TV this year during the Tour!


Now that's where you get it from ! 
Seriously yea he was good on the tv.Im sure he's got a career there with Smithy and the rest.


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Now that's where you get it from !
> Seriously yea he was good on the tv.Im sure he's got a career there with Smithy and the rest.


Sack Carlton to make room?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Sack Carlton to make room?


Nasty 🤭


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Seriously yea he was good on the tv.Im sure he's got a career there with Smithy and the rest.





couldn't agree more


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Nov 2019)

It's been so long I'm not sure if we know this allready !

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1191788215637811201?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's been so long I'm not sure if we know this allready !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1191788215637811201?s=19



I think we knew about Dan but I'm not sure about Andrė. I assumed he was jacking it in


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> I think we knew about Dan but I'm not sure about Andrė. I assumed he was jacking it in


Probally got bored messing about in Germany on a mountain bike...why not ! I'm sure he's got something left.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> That hypocritical tit, Landis, is sponsoring a team with his whstleblower moolah.
> $750K apparently after legal fees. I wonder if he ever paid back the money he acquired under false pretences for his defence fund when he was protesting his innoence.
> farking daffodil.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-to-set-up-continental-team-with-whistleblower-settlement/


Not any more
https://www.floydscycling.com/blog/floyds-pro-cycling-to-cease-operations/


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2019)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bahrain-merida-hand-contract-to-fred-wright-for-2020/

Fred Wright joins Cav at Team Human Rights ...Bahrain Merida


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Nov 2019)

Harry Tanfield signs for AG2R.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Harry Tanfield signs for AG2R.


Blimey. He's lucky to get that gig?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey. He's lucky to get that gig?


Yea thought so myself,great opportunity with a French team.Im guessing it was the kit,brown shorts that swung it for him.


----------



## lyn1 (18 Nov 2019)

More likely, they got him for free given he had a contract at Katusha for another year as a neopro. Makarov was probably committed to pay his salary for 2020. His performances at WT level suggested that he was struggling to step up from the third division (Conti) level.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2019)

lyn1 said:


> More likely, they got him for free given he had a contract at Katusha for another year as a neopro. Makarov was probably committed to pay his salary for 2020. His performances at WT level suggested that he was struggling to step up from the third division (Conti) level.


So Makarov will be paying his wages at AG2R?
Let's hope he can step up a bit this year.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Nov 2019)

lyn1 said:


> More likely, they got him for free given he had a contract at Katusha for another year as a neopro. Makarov was probably committed to pay his salary for 2020. His performances at WT level suggested that he was struggling to step up from the third division (Conti) level.


Was he not injured last year ? Or is that just in my head.


----------



## lyn1 (19 Nov 2019)

Yes, but that came later. He was already struggling by then.

It appears the 2 teams did a deal to share the cost of his salary for 2020, so good deal all round. From HT's point of view it made him more appealing than other, possibly stronger riders, who would have cost twice as much.
Hope it works well for him.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/harry-tanfield-katusha-alpecin-left-me-high-and-dry/


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

Not really a transfer or rumour..
Steve Cummings retiring,I sort of thought it was on the cards.Will miss him coming from the back so to speak !

View: https://twitter.com/grahamwatson10/status/1197039204418514944?s=19


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Not really a transfer or rumour..
> Steve Cummings retiring,I sort of thought it was on the cards.Will miss him coming from the back so to speak !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/grahamwatson10/status/1197039204418514944?s=19



He had a mundane career punctuated by glorious successes. That stage where he mugged Bardet and Pinot was comedy gold.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> He had a mundane career punctuated by glorious successes. That stage where he mugged Bardet and Pinot was comedy gold.


Wierd sort of career ? Never really thought he peaked as such.But he was a nice bloke !


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Wierd sort of career ? Never really thought he peaked as such.But he was a nice bloke !


If only he'd kept going for a few more years he'd have been old enough to win the Vuelta...


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> If only he'd kept going for a few more years he'd have been old enough to win the Vuelta...


If your interested Rich.

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1197062475306479616?s=19


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Not really a transfer or rumour..
> Steve Cummings retiring,I sort of thought it was on the cards.Will miss him coming from the back so to speak !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/grahamwatson10/status/1197039204418514944?s=19



Interviewed by Ned Boulting on his and Millar's "Never Strays Far" podcast.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> Interviewed by Ned Boulting on his and Millar's "Never Strays Far" podcast.


As above ?


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> As above ?


Dunno. Naked twitter links don't always show to me. Perhaps some text describing it would help next time.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

mjr said:


> Dunno. Naked twitter links don't always show to me. Perhaps some text describing it would help next time.


Ok...what's a naked Twitter link ? Meaning you can't see it ?


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok...what's a naked Twitter link ? Meaning you can't see it ?


Possibly Prince Andrew in the buff? Yuk!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> Possibly Prince Andrew in the buff? Yuk!


Strong beer in Belgium


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Nov 2019)

Ineos sign 18 year old Carlos Rodriguez.
http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-...7GX_yN4kEi4PJEdgbwGfd8V9hMAvnlwJAhgvDw3o2v93o


----------



## rich p (24 Nov 2019)

Alex Dowsett gets the Israeli Cycling Academy gig next year.
Did we already know that?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> Alex Dowsett gets the Israeli Cycling Academy gig next year.
> Did we already know that?


I think I did,but there again I'm not sure what I did yesterday !


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Nov 2019)

rich p said:


> Alex Dowsett gets the Israeli Cycling Academy gig next year.
> Did we already know that?


 
is the ICA looking to rebrand as the “Israel Cycling Academy for very mature students “


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Nov 2019)

Ineos sign Ethan Hayter.

View: https://twitter.com/ethan_hayter/status/1199808434037760001?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Dec 2019)

Pretty sure we all knew ? Still it's cycling and it's news !


View: https://twitter.com/ExaminerSport/status/1201939977417957377?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2019)

Doubt he will be able to spit his dummy out here 

View: https://twitter.com/richardmoore73/status/1203994624848728064?s=19


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2019)

Rohan Dennis signs for team inneos.
https://us15.campaign-archive.com/?u=b81d106c39f50040a92a84aa2&id=f853bcd9d8&e=8d67f6a095


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> Rohan Dennis signs for team inneos.
> https://us15.campaign-archive.com/?u=b81d106c39f50040a92a84aa2&id=f853bcd9d8&e=8d67f6a095


Old news..see above 😘


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Old news..see above 😘



bugger


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2019)

What's Rohan Dennis going to do? He surely can't be staying with Bahrain Merida, after all his toy throwing. I wonder what his plans are...


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2019)

well , now you come to mention it.....


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> bugger


Bastard 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> What's Rohan Dennis going to do? He surely can't be staying with Bahrain Merida, after all his toy throwing. I wonder what his plans are...


@rich p will be along with the news....about Thursday.His afternoon naps are getting longer.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> @rich p will be along with the news....about Thursday.His afternoon naps are getting longer.


I only had 30 winks...
...yes winks, you smutty lot


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2019)

Anyway, he's joined Team Denneos, in one of the world's worst kept secret.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyway, he's joined Team Denneos, in one of the world's worst kept secret.


The King has awoke ! 
Kirys replacement ? Is he still in the team,I know he came back after heart problems ?


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> The King has awoke !
> Kirys replacement ? Is he still in the team,I know he came back after heart problems ?


Yes, I think I read he had a new contract unless I dreamt it while I was having my mid-morning nap...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2019)

What do we reckon last chance saloon for Cav ?

View: https://twitter.com/sporttlad/status/1204243946664280064?s=19


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Dec 2019)

I think he's had his day as a top tier pure sprinter, but maybe he'll evolve into something slightly different.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> I think he's had his day as a top tier pure sprinter, but maybe he'll evolve into something slightly different.


It's got to be worth a try though...couple of stage wins


----------



## roadrash (10 Dec 2019)

As I have said before I think if he can get a win it would do wonders for his morale, I would love to see it , as you say its got to be worth a try


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> I think he's had his day as a top tier pure sprinter, but maybe he'll evolve into something slightly different.


Such as? Genuine question.

What could he be other than a pure sprinter?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Such as? Genuine question.
> 
> What could he be other than a pure sprinter?


'Do a Jalabert'? (Apart from the doping, obviously!)


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Such as? Genuine question.
> 
> What could he be other than a pure sprinter?


Thor Hushovd?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2019)

So Cav should abandon the niche of "pure sprinter" because there's too much competition and go off and seek another niche where there is less competition ... Only to bump into Peter Sagan and Michael Matthews.

I think I see a flaw in that plan.

Maybe he should become the lead-out rider for another top sprinter? That would be ... er ... interesting.

Maybe not

I think it's pure sprinter or bust.

How about becoming a commentator instead?


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2019)

Gotta be Strictly...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Gotta be Strictly...


Forgot about his dancing,did he not do ballroom before.
Id say he's still got a couple of wins in him.


----------



## roadrash (10 Dec 2019)

he did as a kid


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> did he not do ballroom


I bought some extra small bib shorts recently...

...not a lot of ballroom in there


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2019)

I asked for that 😂


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Dec 2019)

He is wasted at Movistar.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/am...aI_GprP3_LZ-g0y7Dh_YhQHxpyMDg3th7CM-YQwnL0ss4


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He is wasted at Movistar.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/am...aI_GprP3_LZ-g0y7Dh_YhQHxpyMDg3th7CM-YQwnL0ss4


And the money is better? I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting to get away from Movistar but haven't Ineos got enough domestiques? 
I don't like the way they're sucking up all the young talent these days.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> And the money is better? I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting to get away from Movistar but haven't Ineos got enough domestiques?
> I don't like the way they're sucking up all the young talent these days.


Your right bit of a "man city" about them.From a riders point of view,why not seems like a good career choice.But for a armchair fan you need decent competition.There again Movistar haven't exactly been either lately.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2019)

There again there's a lot of riders at Ineos who I like (shameless Froome fanboy !) For a grand tour team they've been quality.
The other team I like AG2R ,maybe not as much last year but are a exiting team to watch.Allways liked Bardet but I can't see them getting to the heady heights of grand tour wins. Shame but it's all about the money I guess.Ineos certainly have that with Jimbo !


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Dec 2019)

Bit on Rohan Dennis and his decision to leave.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rohan-dennis-opens-up-to-geraint-thomas-about-bahrain-merida-split/


----------



## rich p (22 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Bit on Rohan Dennis and his decision to leave.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rohan-dennis-opens-up-to-geraint-thomas-about-bahrain-merida-split/


I read that but it doesn't really say much in the end apart from he left in a huff.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> I read that but it doesn't really say much in the end apart from he left in a huff.


Slow news day....


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Dec 2019)

Connor Dunne retiring.

View: https://twitter.com/conordunnealot/status/1211708846219157505?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Connor Dunne retiring.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/conordunnealot/status/1211708846219157505?s=19



...was an adventure I'll never… 

...complete the sentence?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> ...was an adventure I'll never…
> 
> ...complete the sentence?


Pass the porridge ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> ...was an adventure I'll never…


... fully recreate through the medium of dance, but I intend to give it my best shot.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jan 2020)

rich p said:


> ...was an adventure I'll never…
> 
> ...complete the sentence?


Joining the GCN team.

View: https://twitter.com/conordunnealot/status/1214632040806715393?s=19


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2020)

Bernie Eisel has retired.
Cav will be Billy No-Mates without him and Mark Renshaw


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2020)

Latest signing for Ineos

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1223178585470533632?s=19


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Latest signing for Ineos
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1223178585470533632?s=19



That's a strange one, thought he was done with the World Tour, he's no spring chicken, but he's a hell of an athlete, two top tens at Kona is something, plus an international rower!! Reckon he can do a few hours pulling the train along.


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> That's a strange one, thought he was done with the World Tour, he's no spring chicken, but he's a hell of an athlete, two top tens at Kona is something, plus an international rower!! Reckon he can do a few hours pulling the train along.



which brings us to here...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vasil-kiryienka-retires.257117/#post-5866919


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> That's a strange one, thought he was done with the World Tour, he's no spring chicken, but he's a hell of an athlete, two top tens at Kona is something, plus an international rower!! Reckon he can do a few hours pulling the train along.


To be honest I know nothing about triathlons/Ironmans.


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> which brings us to here...
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vasil-kiryienka-retires.257117/#post-5866919


Yeah, knows he's just there to graft, must be great to be pushing 40 and get a gig back in the WT at the best team, no real pressure other than have to push 350 watts for a few hours a day then just spin in to make the time cut. As an Ironman you know he has the mental strength to absolutely smash himself to bits.


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> To be honest I know nothing about triathlons/Ironmans.


They're quite tough!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> They're quite tough!


Wot bit of swimming and running....nah.😁


----------



## johnblack (31 Jan 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Wot bit of swimming and running....nah.😁


Exactly, the only people who run are thief's.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> Exactly, the only people who run are thief's.


Just had a quick look and apparently he's allready been training with Ineos/Froome.Pretty impressive cv so to speak 
https://www.ridemedia.com.au/features/wurf-training-for-triathlon-with-cycling-champions/


----------



## Ian A (2 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just had a quick look and apparently he's allready been training with Ineos/Froome.Pretty impressive cv so to speak
> https://www.ridemedia.com.au/features/wurf-training-for-triathlon-with-cycling-champions/


Tim Kerrison has worked with him as his coach for years and he's trained with the Sky/Inneos riders at times during that period. The team have plenty of real world information on what he can do and must see a way he can be useful to the team in Kiri's absence. They're not a team who will struggle to sign talented riders. Wurf is not the same rider as Kiri, no one is, but he is an amazing athlete. I'm curious to see how it all pans out for his Kona ambitions as well.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2020)

How many more riders do Ineos need ?

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1227263322048749569?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2020)

Not a transfer as such,but seems a bit odd.Hope he's ok but it sounds like a fair while out of racing.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1227331770623889410?s=19


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2020)

Being sick and dropping out of T of Valencia is one thing, but already skipping the MSR and T-A is a bit odd. 
Hmmm!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2020)

rich p said:


> Being sick and dropping out of T of Valencia is one thing, but already skipping the MSR and T-A is a bit odd.
> Hmmm!


I hope I'm wrong.But he's missed a hell of a lot of racing last year aswell.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

hes not had the best of luck lately has he...


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2020)

He looked quite chipper on the instagram post but it sounds fishy. 
Hope he gets over it though. He's a good, genuine racer.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> How many more riders do Ineos need ?


Gotta get em all!


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Not a transfer as such,but seems a bit odd.Hope he's ok but it sounds like a fair while out of racing.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1227331770623889410?s=19



It seems he's got a case of Oscar winner syndrome...
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...after-being-treated-for-intestinal-parasites/


----------

